# Hot Code Replace bei eclipse 3.3.1.1



## MH (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze seit kurzen eclipse 3.3.1.1. Leider funktioniert bei mir die Funktion "Hot Code Replace" bei mir nicht. Ein Kollege benutzt eclipse 3.2., bei ihm funktioniert das.

Woran könnte das liegen? Ist das ein bekannter Bug von 3.3?

Vielen Dank,

Marcel


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

Project (in der Menüleiste) -> build automatically aktivieren


----------



## MH (18. Dez 2007)

Genau so ist es! Vielen Dank!


----------

